
Apple Watch event announced for March 9th - robin_reala
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8115325/apple-watch-event-march-9
======
BinaryIdiot
I've purchased a Pebble and, more recently, a Moto 360. I love the idea of
smart watches but I feel like they need to be as passive as possible for the
best user experience. So far the Apple Watch looks like it needs a lot of
interaction to do different things. I'm excited to see a real demo of the
interface to see if that's really the case.

However I won't be buying anymore smart watches from anyone until at least
another generation or two; the Moto 360 and even the Pebble are just so thick
and the constant amount of charging the 360 needs makes it difficult to go
through a full day just using it to keep track of the damn time.

------
caseyf7
I really hope they can throw some Broadwell laptops into this event. How long
can they let the MacBook Air get thrashed in every other manufacturer's
comparisons? When Dell has a better version, it's time for an upgrade.

~~~
melling
It's probably a bad idea to promote minor upgrades when you're trying to get
the world excited about your new product.

~~~
huxley
It's not uncommon for Apple to launch other products at the same time as major
products (with no event coverage except maybe for a press release).

